# Inter - Bayer: 10 agosto 2020 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (6 Agosto 2020)

Inter - Bayer Leverkusen, quarti di Europa League. Si gioca lunedì 10 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00

Dove vedere Inter - Bayer in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 21.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2020)

Com'è sto Bayer?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Com'è sto Bayer?



bella squadretta, vedremo il baby prodigio Havertz all' opera. Hanno un paio di giocatori molto bravi come Tah in difesa e Volland davanti


----------



## LukeLike (6 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

*INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Godin, De Vrij, Bastoni; D'Ambrosio, Barella, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Young; Lautaro, Lukaku.

BAYER (4-2-3-1): Hradecky; S. Bender, L. Bender, Tapsoba, Sinkgraven; Demirbay, Palacios; Wirtz, Havertz, Diaby; Volland.*


----------



## sette (10 Agosto 2020)

passa Jndah facile facile


----------



## Tsitsipas (10 Agosto 2020)

Confortante giocare ogni partita con Gagliardini. Sarà la 17esima consecutiva da titolare


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2020)

Oggi siamo tutti tedeschi!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Com'è sto Bayer?



E' stata presa a calci in faccia dalla Juve nei gironi.. fai conto te.

Vediamo, se Conte dovesse vincere l'EL potrebbe forse scrollarsi di dosso sta cosa dell'Europa che è deludente.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Anche questa è easy win per l'Inter... vedremo poi con lo United


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Madonna che roba brutta sta partita


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2020)

Che pena sto Bayer Monaco....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

La Sfinter uscirà ai rigori.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Finta... sono in finale


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che pena sto Bayer Monaco....



Fanno veramente pena


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

bello


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

dico che mi stuzzica l'idea che alzino in faccia ai ladri un trofeo europeo...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2020)

Ora che ci penso l'Inda ha vinto la CL 10 anni fa.. col vulcano ufhahsajasjdsaidaiidi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dico che mi stuzzica l'idea che alzino in faccia ai ladri un trofeo europeo...



C’avevo pensato pure io ma meglio vederli perdere entrambi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

Goal sbagliato goal subito.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Gliene fanno 5-6


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Goal sbagliato goal subito.



Come non detto. Fuck it.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Ma sto Havertz quanto vale??? 100 milioni? Di che, di lire?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Havertz quanto vale??? 100 milioni? Di che, di lire?



Della stessa valuta per la quale Pitalek vale 70 milioni.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Comunque sono praticamente in finale


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

lukaku adesso è 3 spanne sopra cristina. 

comunque se gli dai l'appoggio è finita. molto duro da marcare.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Ma che qui che razza di squadra sono? Ma non si vergognano? Come fanno a giocare in Europa?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque sono praticamente in finale



Sulla partita secca ad Agosto può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2020)

Boh ma sto Bayern Monaco come fa a giocare in Bundesliga?


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Havertz quanto vale??? 100 milioni? Di che, di lire?



Zaac, gol.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

*Goooooooollllll 

2-1*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

Goaaaaaaaaalllllll.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Zaac, gol.



E zitto...

Shhhhhhhh

Lo sappiamo come funziona no?

Continuate...


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Tanto ora ne prendono altri 4-5


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Goal sbagliato goal subito.



Alla fine è andata così, solo un po’ più tardi di quanto ho scritto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

sto gagliardini è il loro biglia. come un cadavere sulla 2a palla e gol subito


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Che somaro....

Rigore


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

non è rigore


----------



## Hellscream (10 Agosto 2020)

Per me vincono la coppa proprio in carrozza


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Dai ma che rigore è


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2020)

Rigore italiano.


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2020)

Annullato, c'è vita ancora.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Fiuuuuuuuuu

Rigore tolto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è rigore



Mai nella vita è rigore, questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Eh dai


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Ma tanto sti asini ne combinano di tutti i colori


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mai nella vita è rigore, questo.



per la juve è sempre rigore questo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Ovviamente alla Juventus lo davano sto rigore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

Se conosco un po’ l’Inda... una cosa così potrebbe avere risvolti interessanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per la juve è sempre rigore questo



In Itaglia si.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente alla Juventus lo davano sto rigore



Non in Europa. Al massimo in Europa glielo darebbero se prima gli avessero dato un rigore ridicolo contro come l’altra sera (due rigori ridicoli entrambi, però i gobbi l’hanno preso in culo per via del goal in trasferta e io godo come una vacca).


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Sto Lubamba è in versione ultraistinto


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Ma stai su asino...che ti butti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Agosto 2020)

Sto sinkcoso dove lo hanno preso? Nelle patatine?


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente alla Juventus lo davano sto rigore



L'altra sera gliene hanno dato uno identico che non c'era, gli avessero fatto rivedere l'inquadratura da dietro col braccio largo lo avrebbe lasciato.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Ma sti sfigati perchè hanno scritto grazie sulla maglia?


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Questi hanno copiato la maglia alla Rometta degli anni '90


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Agosto 2020)

Ma chi li allena di Biagio?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

Sbronzovic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sbronzovic.



Con quel collo lungo lungo sembra una testuggine senza guscio.


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con quel collo lungo lungo sembra una testuggine senza guscio.



Testuggine zingara.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In Itaglia si.
> 
> 
> 
> Non in Europa. Al massimo in Europa glielo darebbero se prima gli avessero dato un rigore ridicolo contro come l’altra sera (due rigori ridicoli entrambi, però i gobbi l’hanno preso in culo per via del goal in trasferta e io godo come una vacca).



il contatto c'era in quello per il lione. lascia stare che anche in europa si difendono bene e non da quest'anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il contatto c'era in quello per il lione. lascia stare che anche in europa si difendono bene e non da quest'anno.



Per me sono due rigori ridicoli entrambi, e ne godo perché è il karma che glielo mette dove meritano.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Nel frattempo lo United sta pareggiando col Copenhagen....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo lo United sta pareggiando col Copenhagen....



Che falliti...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Agosto 2020)

Ragazzi, la Bundesliga é finita il 27.06.
Il Leverkusen non ha giocato da piu di un mese e vi sorprendete che l'Inter con una partenza a mille li mette al tappeto?


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2020)

Ricordiamo che il grande mirabilia voleva comprare mezzo Bayer. Demirbay, tah e quell altro terzino sinistro. Roba da galera.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In Itaglia si.
> 
> 
> 
> Non in Europa. Al massimo in Europa glielo darebbero se prima gli avessero dato un rigore ridicolo contro come l’altra sera (due rigori ridicoli entrambi, però i gobbi l’hanno preso in culo per via del goal in trasferta e io godo come una vacca).



Francamente il rigore dato al Lione è sacrosanto . Quando sei in riitardo non prendi il rischio di toccare il talone del giocatore avversario. Se vedi bene Aouar gride appena lo tocca Bernardeschi . La dinamica è chiara. Rigore netto. Un po come quello concesso da Materazzi su Malouda nella finale di Coppa del Mondo .

ps: non mi hai risposto sulla questione della tua curva e della politica. Quando sei in grado mandami un post in privato . Mi incuriosisce molto. Grazie fratè


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Gagliardini è un meme continuo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Scarsissimo sto biabiany


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

per orsi si chiama baileys


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Potevano farne 10 e stanno ancora 2-1 ahahah


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che il grande mirabilia voleva comprare mezzo Bayer. Demirbay, tah e quell altro terzino sinistro. Roba da galera.




Acquisti che i capiscers avrebbero approvato. Come approvarono, allora, il turco, Ritardo e Silva perché erano ggiovani, ammortabili, e soggetti quindi alla bLusValEnZahh!1!!1!


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che il grande mirabilia voleva comprare mezzo Bayer. Demirbay, tah e quell altro terzino sinistro. Roba da galera.



Uno più scandaloso dell’altro

Una squadra di una lentezza disarmante


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

E quando segnano questi


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Ammonito Conte


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E quando segnano questi



Manco se giocassero a porta vuota


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Agosto 2020)

Dai che Andonio ora fa le barricate, ormai è finita


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Ahahahah ma che panza c’ha quello che sta entrando? Ma da dove sono usciti questi??


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Comunque sarà una supercoppa europea nerazzurra
Inde Atalanta


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia che scarsume


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Scarsissimi


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Ma vista una squadra così scarsa

Comunque, hanno sul serio la Coppa in mano


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Agosto 2020)

Entrato proprio bene sto Bellarabi


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

pf che rigore generoso


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2020)

Quante pugnette si facevano i capiscers del web su sto cane di Bellarabi...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Fallo di mano dell'Inter ahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

se riescono ad uscire contro questi fanno l'impresa


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Sono in un pub con soli interisti che risate anche se la vincono. Spettacolo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Agosto 2020)

Ma alzassero la palla su un angolo, sembrano gli angoli di Suso


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quante pugnette si facevano i capiscers del web su sto cane di Bellarabi...



Bellanapoli


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

A questi gliene daremmo 4-5 senza problemi. Troppo scarso


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2020)

Hanno praticamente vinto l’EL


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

United ai supplementari


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Agosto 2020)

1) Lukaku MERAVIGLIOSO
2) L'arbitro un cane...ha permesso alle aspirine di picchiare come assatanati


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2020)

Imbarazzanti quei cosi lì, se l'Inter va fino in fondo tanto meglio per noi, in società saranno obbligati a fare una squadra all'altezza.


----------



## meteoras1982 (10 Agosto 2020)

Inter in semifinale , questi la vincono.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno praticamente vinto l’EL




Se lo United è quello di stasera si.

Certo che se Gonde gli alza un trofeo europeo in faccia Andrea Ovino sbarella di brutto.


----------



## Molenko (10 Agosto 2020)

Che vergogna. Se una squadra del genere vince un trofeo sarebbe veramente da chiudere col calcio. Mi fanno semplicemente schifo. Culo e Lukaku. Me.rde.


----------



## Molenko (10 Agosto 2020)

Che obbrobrio tattico che è comunque la marcatura a uomo a tutto campo. Se non sei in condizione è come regalare la partita agli avversari, basta perdere un duello e casca tutto il castello. 
'Sto Bosz è uno dei peggiori allenatori mai visti, prenderebbe legnate da qualsiasi pivello che gira in Serie A.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Che vergogna. Se una squadra del genere vince un trofeo sarebbe veramente da chiudere col calcio. Mi fanno semplicemente schifo. Culo e Lukaku. Me.rde.



No dai....sarebbe dovuta finire come minimo 4-1


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia che scandalo sto Bailey, altro feticcio del forum.


----------



## Molenko (10 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Havertz quanto vale??? 100 milioni? Di che, di lire?



Giocatoretto imbarazzante, senza collocabilità tattica e con una voglia di giocare pari allo zero.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2020)

Che scandalo sto Leverkusen. Non hanno tirato mezza volta in porta


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2020)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> 1) Lukaku MERAVIGLIOSO
> 2) L'arbitro un cane...ha permesso alle aspirine di picchiare come assatanati



Lukaku è un mostro. Poi mi piace perché oltre ad essere un grande giocatore è un ragazzo splendido. Conosco gente che l'hanno incontrato e mi hanno parlato di un ragazzo d'oro. Non come il vostro antipatico allenatore che lui è grande gobbo carcerato dopato disonesto.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2020)

Gol United su rigore


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2020)

Questa roba post covid è una via di mezzo tra le amichevoli estive e le partitelle dell'ufficio del giovedì.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Lukaku è un mostro. Poi mi piace perché oltre ad essere un grande giocatore è un ragazzo splendido. Conosco gente che l'hanno incontrato e mi hanno parlato di un ragazzo d'oro. Non come il vostro antipatico allenatore che lui è grande gobbo carcerato dopato disonesto.



Non so con quale delle tue due affermazioni sono più d'accrdo


----------



## Molenko (10 Agosto 2020)

Tah comunque ha fatto una gran partita, per un centrale difendere costantemente 1 vs 1 in una situazione del genere è difficilissimo. Visto che, a quanto pare, fa la riserva a Leverkusen ci si potrebbe fare un pensierino, sempre se è quello visto stasera.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2020)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non so con quale delle tue due affermazioni sono più d'accrdo



 Grande. Secondo me, nel piu profondo della tua anima c'è qualcosa che ti spinge naturalmente verso la seconda affermazione.


----------



## unbreakable (10 Agosto 2020)

Le squadre italiane in Eleague ce una sorta di maledizione nelle semifinali..infatti di solito escono anche con squadre ridicole..riuscirà linter a superare basilea/shakthar ?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che scandalo sto Bailey, altro feticcio del forum.




Una sega immonda.

Eh ma è del ‘97, diamogli tempo. Poi uno va a guardare quello che facevano Sheva, Kaká, Messi, ecc. a quell’età ed costretto a facepalmare duro. Sto Bailey a sentire alcuni era un fenomeno assurdo. Invece è una roba oscena.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Tah comunque ha fatto una gran partita, per un centrale difendere costantemente 1 vs 1 in una situazione del genere è difficilissimo. Visto che, a quanto pare, fa la riserva a Leverkusen ci si potrebbe fare un pensierino, sempre se è quello visto stasera.



Vade retro caro Molenko non ti fidare di questa partita, ha fatto una stagione disastrosa. Molto meglio andare su Fofana piu esplosivo e sopratutto piu veloce . La velocità una risorsa che ci manca da anni in difesa.


----------



## Molenko (10 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Vade retro caro Molenko non ti fidare di questa partita, ha fatto una stagione disastrosa. Molto meglio andare su Fofana piu esplosivo e sopratutto piu veloce . La velocità una risorsa che ci manca da anni in difesa.



Ripeto, erano anni che non lo vedevo giocare, dai tempi delle sfide tra Roma e Leverkusen nel 2015, e ricordavo un centrale molto acerbo, solo che lì era molto giovane. Questa sera a me è piaciuto, ha chiuso bene spesso su Lautaro, ogni tanto ha messo una pezza agli errori di Tapsoba. Poi, non so come sia andato ultimamente, ma se lo hai visto all'opera spesso mi fido di te.

Più che altro valutare un centrale in uno scempio tattico del genere è veramente difficile. Metti De Vrij e Godin, che stasera hanno fatto un partitone, a difendere per 90 minuti uno contro uno a 50 metri dalla porta contro una bestia come Lukaku e un altro ottimo attaccante come Lautaro e finisce male ugualmente.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Lukaku è un mostro. Poi mi piace perché oltre ad essere un grande giocatore è un ragazzo splendido. Conosco gente che l'hanno incontrato e mi hanno parlato di un ragazzo d'oro. Non come il vostro antipatico allenatore che lui è grande gobbo carcerato dopato disonesto.




Passare da Icardi a Lukaku è stato un colpaccio. D’altronde se hai Marotta ti aspetti queste cose. E purtroppo si deve ammettere che anche Conte ha avuto ragione a volere fortemente l’armadio belga.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Agosto 2020)

Se non chiudiamo le partite basta uno Shaktar a mandarti fuori, figurati un Siviglia


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ripeto, erano anni che non lo vedevo giocare, dai tempi delle sfide tra Roma e Leverkusen nel 2015, e ricordavo un centrale molto acerbo, solo che lì era molto giovane. Questa sera a me è piaciuto, ha chiuso bene spesso su Lautaro, ogni tanto ha messo una pezza agli errori di Tapsoba. Poi, non so come sia andato ultimamente, ma se lo hai visto all'opera spesso mi fido di te.
> 
> Più che altro valutare un centrale in uno scempio tattico del genere è veramente difficile. Metti De Vrij e Godin, che stasera hanno fatto un partitone, a difendere per 90 minuti uno contro uno a 50 metri dalla porta contro una bestia come Lukaku e un altro ottimo attaccante come Lautaro e finisce male ugualmente.



Vero quello che dici. Ma l'ho visto anche con la nazionale tedesca e mi è sembrato veramente poca roba.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Agosto 2020)

Comunque ricordiamo i commenti del tipo "Lukaku paracarro".
Questi hanno fatto il colpaccio prendendolo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Passare da Icardi a Lukaku è stato un colpaccio. D’altronde se hai Marotta ti aspetti queste cose. E purtroppo si deve ammettere che anche Conte ha avuto ragione a volere fortemente l’armadio belga.



Su questo non ci piove caro Mandraghe. Il gobbo dopato l'ha sempre voluto. Bisognava solo lavorare sulla testa del ragazzo che era un po triste a Manchester. E come dici tu giustamente Marmotta conosce molto bene il suo mestiere. E lui ,purtroppo per noi, non sbaglia questi colpi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2020)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> No dai....sarebbe dovuta finire come minimo 4-1



anche 5 o 6. ma non puoi giocare con roba come gagliardini


----------



## Lambro (11 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che scandalo sto Bailey, altro feticcio del forum.



Ci pensavo giusto giusto anche io, era un nome gettonato e ripetuto a iosa da qualcuno, giocatore imbarazzante sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche 5 o 6. ma non puoi giocare con roba come gagliardini



Il Leverkusen ha affrontato la partita in modo offensivo, quasi, per chi la guardava. Giocatori palesemente fuori forma, Volland pareva venisse da due settimane a Ibiza dai... lenti impacciati scollegati.
In difesa hanno marcato con simpatia, lasciando dei corridoi di 20 metri.
L'Inter ha fatto delle azioni in campo aperto dove non c'era letteralmente nemmeno un avversario.

Dai, questo non è calcio ragazzi.

Leggo pure di lodi sperticate all'Inda, e va pure bene, ma e stata una partita imbarazzante da guardare.

Il vero merito di Conte e dell'Inda è di non aver abbassato la guardia e essere arrivati a queste finali in forma e motivati per vincerle. Il Leverkusen è già in vacanza e si vedeva in modo palese.

Anche l'altra partita, United Copenaghen è stata vergognosa. Si vede da lontano che ci sono alcuni giocatori che non si allenano e sono mentalmente già in crociera.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il Leverkusen ha affrontato la partita in modo offensivo, quasi, per chi la guardava. Giocatori palesemente fuori forma, Volland pareva venisse da due settimane a Ibiza dai... lenti impacciati scollegati.
> In difesa hanno marcato con simpatia, lasciando dei corridoi di 20 metri.
> L'Inter ha fatto delle azioni in campo aperto dove non c'era letteralmente nemmeno un avversario.
> 
> ...


*

*

Ma non pensi un attimino di esagerare???
E va bene che si gioca in condizioni mai viste prima, va bene pure che è difficile per tutti, va bene pure che la condizione fisica è difficile da curare ma parliamo della seconda competizione continentale per club.
Si stanno giocando una coppa!!!
Stiamo facendo passare l'EL per il trofeo birra moretti.

Mi pare assurdo anche solo pensare che ci siano giocatori che non si allenano.
Manca il ritmo partita, fa caldo e si gioca in condizioni particolari ma si fa il massimo possibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Comunque ricordiamo i commenti del tipo "Lukaku paracarro".
> Questi hanno fatto il colpaccio prendendolo.



Ma come si può anche solo pensare una roba del genere??
Come si poteva sentenziare che lukaku avrebbe fatto male???
Leggo lodi esagerate per il zapatone atalantino e diffidenza nei confronti di lukaku.... bah??!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Che obbrobrio tattico che è comunque la marcatura a uomo a tutto campo. Se non sei in condizione è come regalare la partita agli avversari, basta perdere un duello e casca tutto il castello.
> 'Sto Bosz è uno dei peggiori allenatori mai visti, prenderebbe legnate da qualsiasi pivello che gira in Serie A.



Bosz é il Zeman olandese. Squadre che spesso regalano spettacolo ma nelle partite che contano rischiano imbarcate epiche perche non sanno difendere.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Ma non pensi un attimino di esagerare???
> E va bene che si gioca in condizioni mai viste prima, va bene pure che è difficile per tutti, va bene pure che la condizione fisica è difficile da curare ma parliamo della seconda competizione continentale per club.
> ...



È quello che vedo.

Il Leverkusen non giocava da un mese. 4 settimane di allenamenti tra Luglio e Agosto senza nemmeno una partita da giocare.

Tu hai giocato... pensi che si siano allenati seriamente?

Dalla partita che ho visto assolutamente no.

Ho visto il Leverkusen tante volte questa stagione. Quella di ieri non era nemmeno parente.

Che sia una coppa importante è un po' retorico. Allenarsi bene o non farlo c'è una bella differenza, prepararsi motivati perché convinti di arrivare in fondo e vincere, oppure farlo giusto per giocare.. c'è un abisso.

Nel post covid, opinione mia, le poche partite di calcio, più o meno, sono quelle di CL, dove perlomeno di vedono concentrazione e intensità. Nei campionati, dove tante squadre non avevano obiettivi, e ora in EL, coppa importante ma non troppo, si vedono cose oscene.

Se poi ci aggiungiamo che in molte squadre ci sono giocatori con trattative avanzate per andarsene... figuriamoci. Escono partite ridicole come Inter Bayer


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bosz é il Zeman olandese. Squadre che spesso regalano spettacolo ma nelle partite che contano rischiano imbarcate epiche perche non sanno difendere.



Mai piaciuto il campionato tedesco.
La germania dopo la grande crisi generazionale ha cambiato totalmente la metodologia ma spesso il prodotto che ne viene fuori è scolastico, da settore giovanile.
Ieri il leverkusen sul piano tattico è stato imbarazzante e tanti calciatori , spacciati per emergenti, si sono rivelati giocatorini.
Ci credo che calha in mezzo a questa mediocrità sembrasse lothar matthaus....


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Ma non pensi un attimino di esagerare???
> E va bene che si gioca in condizioni mai viste prima, va bene pure che è difficile per tutti, va bene pure che la condizione fisica è difficile da curare ma parliamo della seconda competizione continentale per club.
> ...



Però anche ai mondiali fa caldo ma certe sgambate non si vedono..è evidente che molti con la testa non ci sono..non gliene faccio nemmeno colpa, è agosto e tra un mese si riparte, c'è il mercato etc...una condiziona anomala e speriamo anche unica


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È quello che vedo.
> 
> Il Leverkusen non giocava da un mese. 4 settimane di allenamenti tra Luglio e Agosto senza nemmeno una partita da giocare.
> 
> ...



Ma che le condizioni fisiche siano particolari lo dico io per primo ma non per questo dobbiamo spacciare un quarto di finale di EL per un'amichevole estiva.
E' un altro calcio, dentro una fase mai vista prima ma bisogna adattarsi e fare di necessità virtù.
Non credo sia corretto togliere meriti a chi va avanti, come non è corretto giustificare chi stecca.

Non lo so se inter-bayer in condizioni normali sarebbe stata una partita diversa ma ho visto una differenza muscolare da paura e un lukaku che si portava a spasso i suoi marcatori.
Come ho visto i presunti fenomeni tedeschi sbattere contro un muro.
Leggerino questo leverkusen.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Agosto 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però anche ai mondiali fa caldo ma certe sgambate non si vedono..è evidente che molti con la testa non ci sono..non gliene faccio nemmeno colpa, è agosto e tra un mese si riparte, c'è il mercato etc...una condiziona anomala e speriamo anche unica



Anche perché dopo tutte queste settimane di calcio strascicato, tra partite in stadi vuoti, pause dopo pause, settimane di soli allenamenti... perdi una partita, a cui non frega niente a nessuno (per esempio il Bayer, mica avevano in mente di vincere la coppa o con pressioni dei media) e il giorno dopo sei su uno yacht ancorato a largo di Ibiza.

Dopo tutti questi mesi stressanti, i giocatori, non tutti diciamo molti, non aspettano altro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuto il campionato tedesco.
> La germania dopo la grande crisi generazionale ha cambiato totalmente la metodologia ma spesso il prodotto che ne viene fuori è scolastico, da settore giovanile.
> Ieri il leverkusen sul piano tattico è stato imbarazzante e tanti calciatori , spacciati per emergenti, si sono rivelati giocatorini.
> Ci credo che calha in mezzo a questa mediocrità sembrasse lothar matthaus....



Il sistema tedesco ha creato una generazione fenomenale piena di talenti. Non sarei cosi critico, hanno vinto il mondiale e diversi titolo nelle giovanili. Rimangono una nazione che sfodera talenti fortissimi. La metodologia attuale percio mi sembra molto piu buona di quella italiana dove non si vedono piu giocatori di livello da troppi anni (oggi Immobile é titolare inamovibile, nel 2002 c'erano Vieri, Inzaghi, Totti, Del Piero e Montella per esempio) ed un calcio di livello tecnico scadente.

La partita di ieri é stata dominata dal Inter anche grazie ad un avvio intelligente. Sono partiti subito a mille, il Leverkusen ha finito il campionato il 27.06., piu di un mese fa. Praticamente non hanno fatto ora di entrare in campo che l'Inter gia gli aggrediva. Un po come quando in estate giochi un amichevole contro un altra squadra in procinto di partire col campionato mentre tu ti alleni da 3 giorni.
Poi generalmente l'Inter ha una rosa semplicemente piu forte del Leverkusen (4. in Bundes).


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che il grande mirabilia voleva comprare mezzo Bayer. Demirbay, tah e quell altro terzino sinistro. Roba da galera.



Assurdo, anche perché è evidente da anni come la Bundes, tolti Bayern, DTM e alcuni giocaotri del Lipsia, sia veramente pochissima roba rispetto agli altri principali campionati europei. Fortuna che almeno per quest'anno ci è andata bene con Rebic, su cui temevo fortemente la sola


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il sistema tedesco ha creato una generazione fenomenale piena di talenti. Non sarei cosi critico, hanno vinto il mondiale e diversi titolo nelle giovanili. Rimangono una nazione che sfodera talenti fortissimi. La metodologia attuale percio mi sembra molto piu buona di quella italiana dove non si vedono piu giocatori di livello da troppi anni (oggi Immobile é titolare inamovibile, nel 2002 c'erano Vieri, Inzaghi, Totti, Del Piero e Montella per esempio) ed un calcio di livello tecnico scadente.
> 
> La partita di ieri é stata dominata dal Inter anche grazie ad un avvio intelligente. Sono partiti subito a mille, il Leverkusen ha finito il campionato il 27.06., piu di un mese fa. Praticamente non hanno fatto ora di entrare in campo che l'Inter gia gli aggrediva. Un po come quando in estate giochi un amichevole contro un altra squadra in procinto di partire col campionato mentre tu ti alleni da 3 giorni.
> Poi generalmente l'Inter ha una rosa semplicemente piu forte del Leverkusen (4. in Bundes).



Non mi riferivo tanto al settore giovanile quanto al prodotto finale, quello delle prime squadre.
Coi giovani confermo che hanno fatto e stanno facendo bene.
Ma per vedere certi cambiamenti serve tempo, forse tra qualche anno la situazione sarà diversa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche perché dopo tutte queste settimane di calcio strascicato, tra partite in stadi vuoti, pause dopo pause, settimane di soli allenamenti... perdi una partita, a cui non frega niente a nessuno (per esempio il Bayer, mica avevano in mente di vincere la coppa o con pressioni dei media) e il giorno dopo sei su uno yacht ancorato a largo di Ibiza.
> 
> Dopo tutti questi mesi stressanti, i giocatori, non tutti diciamo molti, non aspettano altro.



Come hai detto: Il Leverkusen era veramente in ferie fino al 23.07.
Si sono allenati per 2,5 settimane, ieri la partita contro l'Inter e ora tornano tutti nelle ferie.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che le condizioni fisiche siano particolari lo dico io per primo ma non per questo dobbiamo spacciare un quarto di finale di EL per un'amichevole estiva.
> E' un altro calcio, dentro una fase mai vista prima ma bisogna adattarsi e fare di necessità virtù.
> Non credo sia corretto togliere meriti a chi va avanti, come non è corretto giustificare chi stecca.
> 
> ...



Ne riparleremo quando ricominceranno partite di calcio vero.

Il Bayer è una squadra media della Bundesliga, paragonabile alla Roma, ma ha tantissimi giocatori forti che vedremo emergere in altre squadre nei prossimi anni.

Ieri sono parsi giocatori di campionato amatori.

Non dico che sia calcio estivo questo, ma poco più. 
Ci sono squadre motivate come l'Inda, che si sono allenate forte e sono rientrate decise per vincere, e altre come il Bayer con la testa già al mare.
Questo è il calcio post covid.

La CL mi è parsa diversa. Penso che per via delle final eight tutte hanno più o meno in testa di vincere. Ho visto partite giocate a due all'ora con tanti errori, ma con la concentrazione del calcio vero perlomeno. Ma per la EL ho avuto un'impressione molto diversa.

E sono convinto che anche tu hai notato il modo vergognoso in cui ha gestito gli spazi il bayer ieri, con praterie come non so vedono nemmeno nelle partitelle dell'ufficio, e lo stato fisico pietoso di alcuni giocatori, che inciampavano letteralmente quando dovevano calciare il pallone.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2020)

Tra tutte le squadre quella più in palla sembra il Siviglia. Si vede che si sono allenati bene e vogliono portare a casa la competizione.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne riparleremo quando ricominceranno partite di calcio vero.
> 
> Il Bayer è una squadra media della Bundesliga, paragonabile alla Roma, ma ha tantissimi giocatori forti che vedremo emergere in altre squadre nei prossimi anni.
> 
> ...


*
*

Ma certo che l'ho notato ma è anche vero che per una gamba che non c'è ho anche visto un atteggiamento tattico suicida, con 1vs1 accettati in modo folle.
E se sulla gamba che non va come dovrebbe posso essere d'accordo sulla preparazione della partita mi rifiuto di credere che non si potesse fare di meglio.
Evidentemente hanno questa filosofia di gioco e questa leggerezza tattica.

Poi se hanno giocato con spirito da oratorio non lo so ma mi pare folle visto che azzeccando tre partite si può portare a casa un trofeo.
Credo che questo calcio in queste condizioni dovrebbe motivare molto le squadre sulla carta più deboli perchè il gap si accorcia non poco, rimescolando i valori tra zanzare, crampi e stadi con eco assordante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tra tutte le squadre quella più in palla sembra il Siviglia. Si vede che si sono allenati bene e vogliono portare a casa la competizione.



Il Siviglia che batte l'Inter grazie ad un gol di Suso che tire dalla sua mattonella sarebbe una rosicata epica.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il Siviglia che batte l'Inter grazie ad un gol di Suso che tire dalla sua mattonella sarebbe una rosicata epica.



Sai che ci ho pensato?  Del resto è la loro bestia nera. Comunque ragazzi, se lo Shakhtar non si fa sorprendere dal Basilea, per l'Inter la semifinale sarà molto più dura della partita di ieri...ho questa sensazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche perché dopo tutte queste settimane di calcio strascicato, tra partite in stadi vuoti, pause dopo pause, settimane di soli allenamenti... perdi una partita, a cui non frega niente a nessuno (per esempio il Bayer, mica avevano in mente di vincere la coppa o con pressioni dei media) e il giorno dopo sei su uno yacht ancorato a largo di Ibiza.
> 
> Dopo tutti questi mesi stressanti, i giocatori, non tutti diciamo molti, non aspettano altro.



Concordo in pieno


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2020)

Ma se tale Harvetz vale 100 mln (LOL) uno come Ibra a 40 anni quanti ne vale? 800?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma se tale Harvetz vale 100 mln (LOL) uno come Ibra a 40 anni quanti ne vale? 800?



Aldilà di Havertz e del Bayer il calcio post-Covid non va preso alla lettera, altrimenti ipervaluteremmo anche il Milan. La condizione e aggiungerei la voglia di molti è quella che è.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma se tale Harvetz vale 100 mln (LOL) uno come Ibra a 40 anni quanti ne vale? 800?



Va detto che sti crucchi sono un po’ strani eh. Pensa che in Germania danno pure 4 milioni netti a Piotta (roba che implicherebbe un contratto da 15 milioni netti a Ciccio Caputo senza se e senza ma, qualora lo prendessero, visto che vale quattro volte tanto).


----------



## LukeLike (11 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma se tale Harvetz vale 100 mln (LOL) uno come Ibra a 40 anni quanti ne vale? 800?



Ad avercelo noi un centrocampista di 20 anni da 36 gol e 25 assist in 118 partite... questo il bottino di Havertz da quando ha iniziato a giocare in prima squadra (3 anni)

Non ti fidare troppo di questo calcio post covid, altrimenti anche Calhanoglu ti sembrerà un fuoriclasse... soprattutto nel caso di Havertz che ha già la testa a Londra...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il Leverkusen ha affrontato la partita in modo offensivo, quasi, per chi la guardava. Giocatori palesemente fuori forma, Volland pareva venisse da due settimane a Ibiza dai... lenti impacciati scollegati.
> In difesa hanno marcato con simpatia, lasciando dei corridoi di 20 metri.
> L'Inter ha fatto delle azioni in campo aperto dove non c'era letteralmente nemmeno un avversario.
> 
> ...



guarda lo specchio della partita è sempre l'esultanza dei giocatori. 
neanche quando vinci a briscola sei così moscio.

dalle semi in poi si vedrà altra roba credo, e spero. quando annusi poi la coppa almeno la testa di solito fa quello scatto in più verso la decenza.


----------



## koti (11 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma se tale Harvetz vale 100 mln (LOL) uno come Ibra a 40 anni quanti ne vale? 800?



Se uno non conosce Zaniolo e lo vede per la prima volta nella partita col Siviglia di qualche giorno fa potrebbe dire la stessa cosa.


----------



## Raryof (11 Agosto 2020)

Come ho scritto ieri dopo la partita speriamo che possano arrivare fino in finale senza problemi perché questo dovrebbe mettere un po' di pepe al culo ai nostri faciloni in dirigenza, un'Inter che rialza la china senza fare nulla di eccezionale (una EL di livello infimo con la Rometta in gioco fino a 3 giorni fa) e magari vince l'El non può essere una scusa per dire che siamo già fortissimi, la Lazio ha preso David Silva, le altre non staranno a guardare, ma se l'Inter vince questa inutile El tanto meglio, non dobbiamo più avere scuse perché la differenza tra noi e loro è chiara ma se ci pensiamo bene per arrivare ai loro livelli basterebbe semplicemente una bella programmazione di 3-4 anni con buoni investimenti in mano a gente capace, basterebbe superare squadrette ridicole come Atalanta e Lazietta, basterebbe sfruttare le risorse e il blasone che le altre squadre non hanno quando vanno a fare mercato, finché non riusciremo a fare una minima programmazione non sbagliando totalmente coach e staff (e il 90% della squadra) saremo sempre questi, eppure 'sto fosso impossibile che è la Serie A lo potremmo saltare a piè pari se solo lo volessimo.
Se qualcuno pensa che il segreto sia lo sgravo e i conti della Belva non ha capito molto, i piccoli progressi non sono programmazione ma semplice conta dei danni che poi non portano a niente perché piccoli danni portano poi ad altri piccoli danni, un po' come avere delle crepe gigantesche in casa e coprirle con un po' di borotalco, non serve a niente, serve un progetto chiaro e questo NON DEVE basarsi sull'autofinanziamento, serve che Elliott cacci dei soldi per il mercato e faccia il suo, perché il tifoso si sarebbe anche rotto le palle di essere l'unico a non essere andato in Champs negli ultimi 7 anni, ci sono andate tutte tranne noi, tra un po' ci va pure il Sassuolo ma sembra tutto ok, fate stare fuori il Real o lo Utd dalla Champs per 7 anni e vediamo che succede.


----------



## Milanlove (11 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come si può anche solo pensare una roba del genere??
> Come si poteva sentenziare che lukaku avrebbe fatto male???
> Leggo lodi esagerate per il zapatone atalantino e diffidenza nei confronti di lukaku.... bah??!!



A me sinceramente è sempre piaciuto come attaccante, in questa stagione però ha fatto un ulteriore salto di qualità. E non penso che molto sia farina del sacco di Conte. Lukaku sposta giocatori, scatta come uno sprinter, sbaglia difficilmente quando tira in porta. Conte può averlo motivato, può avergli creato qualche situazione tattica favorevole, ma qua siamo vicini all'onnipotenza fisica e tecnica sugli avversari. Hai voglia che ci arrivi con l'allenatore.

Chi l'aveva definito paracarro, semplicemente non l'aveva mai visto giocare.


----------

